# So, what cartoons today DO you like ?



## Hat Hair (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, it has to be asked given recent topics. For reference sake, I'm talking toons that debuted from the '99-'06 seasons. I know animation has been slacking a little (  ), but what have you enjoyed and why ? Where exactly are the current toons lacking and what cartoons represent a positive aspect of those critiques (i.e., animation, plot, characterization, music, etc.) ?


----------



## Nico (Jun 21, 2006)

Today I would have to say South Park, Family Guy, The Simspons and a few more I can't rebember.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 21, 2006)

Fairly Odd Parents, King of the Hill, and Jimmy Neutron, are about all i watch.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 21, 2006)

i like spongebob square pants


----------



## Fenrir 13 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well lets see... Techniquely some of the list below includes cartoons that debut before '99 however they still show new episodes.

Family Guy
American Dad
Spongebob Squarepants
Avatar
Fairly Oddparents
Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Celebratity Death Match
Where's My Dogs At?
Robot Chicken
Moral Oral
Korgoth of Barbaria
Venture Brothers

... can't think of anymore.

EDIT: Oh and South Park... how can I forget South Park?


----------



## Smichiko (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmm.  Fairly Oddparents, South Park, Family Guy, Futurama (canceled! *sobs*), eh...Aqua Teen Hunger Force...Recess....nothing else really comes to mind.  I watch a lot of cartoons, but I don't always think they're 'good quality.'  Oh, Kim Possible and Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends are two shows that I enjoy, as well.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 21, 2006)

Well...The cartoons I do like actually make quite a long list (reasons are tagged to make this just a _little_ shorter looking):

-- Avatar, the Last Airbender:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Avatar, while kind of lacking in animation (but getting better with this new season), is a fascinating story.  It's set in a very solidly built alternate reality, and it has characters that become more interesting every episode.  I thought it was dumb at first (probably because Nick's had so many flops) but one day my sister and I watched it and realized that it was pretty kickass as cartoons go.  Plus its creator was a writer for Futurama and Mission Hill. 



-- Fairly Odd Parents:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually really like the style it's done in.  With the exception of the second season (where the style was horrific and the stories were lacking -- since they went back to the original style those episodes have never been seen again), every episode is excellent.  It's a child's dream come true, and all the hour/hour and half specials are excellent.  I love them.  The thing about FOP is that it has no end in sight, and, unlike what the Simpsons has become, it has the ability to be fresh and new every episode because Timmy is smart and 10, with magic at his disposal.



-- Danny Phantom:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Butch Hartman did it again here.  Though this reality's rules are a little shaky (which is very frustrating at times) it's a cool concept.  And it's different and new.  I have yet to really be disappointed in anything with this show.  Other than the music.  BH needs to find a new guy.  Guy Moon is good for FOP, but his work on Danny Phantom kind of sucks.



-- Kim Possible:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Disney's first really original and amusing idea in a while.  The animation style is unique and I just love Shego and Ron.  They're my favorite characters in the entire series.  Kim's okay, but she's just too preppy for my taste.  Again, the theme song is kind of crappy, but whatever.  The show itself doesn't really suffer for it (except the talent show episode, but Ron more than made up for that).



-- American Dragon: Jake Long:

*Spoiler*: __ 



At least the first season was good.  Hopefully this piece of shit second season will die a horrible death and never be seen again, similar to the second season of FOP.

I like this show, though.  I thought I would as soon as I saw the promos, because it has to do with magic.  Something I love.  The way it mixes Eastern and Western magic is really interesting, and I love that normal people don't notice the magical creatures just wandering around sometimes.  Like the trolls.  Before the second season started, American Dragon had some serious potential.  I saw the first episode of the new season, and they've ruined the characters, not to mention the new style just bites.  I love the original style, and the original humor of the show.



-- Futurama:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Do I really need to say anything about this one?  Matt Groening proved that he still had it with this one, right when the Simpsons was starting to lose it a little.  Apparently it was too much for the masses (or at least the Fox execs) since it got cancelled.  Brilliant show.  And thanks to AS they're making four straight to video movies.  Starting this summer. 



-- Family Guy:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Again, just a cool cartoon.  Not as smart as Futurama, but funny enough, and way more blunt about touchy issues.  I'm glad Fox revived the series.  Again, yay AS!



-- Oblongs:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not bad for a cheap laugh.  I realized with this show that I only really enjoy Will Ferrel as a voice actor.  I think that's really his strong point, even if he hasn't done much of it.



-- Mission Hill:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I only just recently started really watching it.  A pretty kickass cartoon, if I do say so.  It depicts a possible direction my life is going in in a very amusing way.  Cartoon shows about struggling art kids...How can I not like it?



-- Venture Bros:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn.  Do I really need to say anything?  It's Venture Bros.  I thought it was dumb at first, and then I actually watched it and realized how hilarious it is.  I'm uber excited for season two (starting this Sunday!!!!!!!  )



-- Sealab 2021:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thought it was dumb, then I watched it and it grew on me.  AS ftw.



-- Harvey Birdman:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Again, using the most random Hanna Barbara cartoon characters and making them hilarious instead of full of suck.  Brilliant idea.



-- King of the Hill:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno.  I just like it.  I think it's funny.



-- Aquateen Hunger Force:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Again, cheap laughs



-- Charlie and Lola:

*Spoiler*: __ 



A little kids' show based on one of my favorite children's authors work.  I just think it's cute.



-- Camp Lazlo:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Joe Murray ftw!  I think it's funny that he took his new idea to Cartoon Network after Nick got Rocko.  I think it's pretty funny, but definitely more childish than Rocko.  But the VA cast is almost identical to Rocko's.  Hee hee.  It's a cleaner style than Rocko, but that's what you get with more computers.



-- The Life and Times of Juniper Lee:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Initially I refused to watch it because it was a CN knock-off of American Dragon.  I haven't changed my mind about that, but the show has its merit.  Other than the lack of originality on CN's part, the only thing I really have a problem with is the very small VA cast.  It's kind of annoying sometimes.  But the animation style is unique, and the story is different enough from American Dragon.



-- Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends:

*Spoiler*: __ 



An extremely original show with almost no limits, like FOP.  I love Foster's to pieces.  Bloo is amazing, Mac is pretty incredible, and the rest of the cast is just priceless.  There's nothing I don't like about this show.



-- The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just think it's funny.  I like the animation, I like seeing the evil side of the magic spectrum almost constantly.  I like that the Grim Reaper is Jamaican, but his mother is Russian and his dad is American.  I love Mandy's jaded view of the world and Billy's obliviousness.  Essentially those two manage to represent all of humanity.   Grim also sparked a very interesting doujinshi webcomic: Grim Tales From Down Below, which really puts a different spin on it.



-- Courage the Cowardly Dog: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



One of the scariest cartoons I've ever seen.  Legitimately.  There are episodes that still freak me out.  But I love it.  I think it's just awesome, and I'm very happy when I can see it in the CartoonCartoon Top 5 (apparently the only time they show it anymore...)



-- Powerpuff Girls:

*Spoiler*: __ 



When PPG first premiered in the CartoonCartoon Show back in...whenever...My entire family was playing the game "Which one will spark a series?" and this was one of the ones we were all sure would be an amazing cartoon series.  We were a little disappointed when Dexter's Lab got a series first, and after the second pilot episode, we were even more sure of the fact that PPG would get a series.

I loved the entire series.  I can't think of a single episode I don't like.  I loved the movie too.  I was afraid it would be awful until I realized it was the story of the Powerpuff Girls' birth and recognition, which we never got to see.  Craig McCracken and Genndy Tartakovsky are two brilliant minds.



-- Dexter's Lab:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not a bad cartoon.  Genndy Tartakovsky is definitely an animation genius.  For the most part, I still like this cartoon.



-- Samurai Jack:

*Spoiler*: __ 



God...Samurai Jack is just amazing.  One of the coolest cartoons I've ever seen.  I love the style, the story, and...and...*completely fangirls over it* KYAH!!!  THERE AREN'T ENOUGH WORDS TO DESCRIBE IT'S AWESOME-NESS!!!!



-- Minori-team:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's funny.  And I love the style.  I know it's not strictly animation, but the way it's done is really nice.



-- Megas XLR:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Another cartoon I thought wasn't worth my time until my older sister wouldn't change the channel.  Then I watched it and realized it was excellent.  We later figured out that "XLR" probably stands for "Extra Large Robot."  Which just made us giggle more.  All the blatant anime parodies were super great.  The animation was a little lacking, but that's okay.  The hiliarious-ness more than makes up for it.



-- Teen Titans:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I watched this from the start, and it got me into the DC comic book.  The first season definitely over-uses the whole "EXTREME ANIME EXPRESSIONS!" thing, but whatever.  It was pretty much the first American anime-style cartoon, so I'll cut 'em some slack.  The only bad thing I can think of is that it's kind of a shame it's aimed at the younger crowd, because the real TT goes into some pretty deep stuff, and some pretty cool stuff too.  It's nice to see that they introduced more of the characters in the Titans crew with the later seasons.



-- Justice League/JLU:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Justice League was pretty cool, and JLU is just mind blowing.  I was excited to see this come out originally because I knew it would be using the original Superman and Batman TAS characters, so it would be pretty high caliber.  And I was right.  It continues to be kickass.



-- Batman Beyond:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was dumb at first (I think that about a lot of cartoons), but once I started watching it I thought it was pretty cool.  Something about it is just really fascinating.  Maybe just the idea of Bruce Wayne getting old and molding a new Batman, but whatever it is, I was sad to see it end.



-- Johnny Bravo:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty funny, cool animation.  Not the greatest thing ever, but what is, really?  I like to watch it when it's on.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2006)

Where the hell are the boondocks fans!? Anyway that cartoon owns


----------



## Yondy (Jun 21, 2006)

Futurama, Family Guy, Simpsons, Avatar the Last Air Bender, and Recess ftw. 3=>


----------



## Sieg (Jun 21, 2006)

Family Guy
Simpsons
Futarama
South Park
King of the Hill
Aqua Teen/Sea Lab


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 21, 2006)

Invader Zim
I absolutly loved this cartoon.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 21, 2006)

Teen Titans, Avatar: The Last Airbender, HiHi Puffy Ami Yumi, Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends, Danny Phantom, and....that's about it.


----------



## Yuhara (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes, the boondocks, great show.  Also have to agree with JL, JLU, Samurai Jack, and Batman Beyond.  Great examples of american cartooning done right.  Most with actual plot, good art, and characters that change, grow and develop.  who could have gessed that this combination would work?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 21, 2006)

Haha...I didn't forget about Boondocks.  I just ran out of space.

Boondocks is an amazing show.  It loses something from comic strip to cartoon, but it's still pretty freaking awesome.



			
				Yuhara said:
			
		

> ^ Yes, the boondocks, great show.  Also have to agree with JL, JLU, Samurai Jack, and Batman Beyond.  Great examples of american cartooning done right.  Most with actual plot, good art, and characters that change, grow and develop.  who could have gessed that this combination would work?



I know!  I mean, who'd've thought plot and character development were important to something as base as animation needed _that!_


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 22, 2006)

Some good choices so far... Okay, I'm ripping Sakura off, but I'm sure she doesn't mind. While obviously these aren't the only ones, these are a few that are either not likely to be mentioned or are '99 cartoons.


The Zeta Project: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



A fugitive redux/spin off of Batman Beyond, what started as a somewhat random pitch ended up being a well thought out and entertaining character study that, while nothing groundbreaking and a little cliche, did a damn good job at telling a story.




X-Men Evolution: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Admittedly I didn't have the best expectations for what was described as 'Doug with super powers'; however the final product was impressive. Evolution fulfilled its purpose, displaying the evolution of characters gifted/cursed with extraordinary powers from within and without. While the first season was nothing worth writing home about, the second season had an absolutely jaw-dropping ending that was a precursor for things to come and a loss of innocence. Characters grew significantly and took different routes in life as they came to except themselves and their place in the world even when some characters were uncertain about either. This was one of those shows where just about every character growed, sometimes in directions that we didn't expect them to.





Jackie Chan Adventures: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, everything after the second season was crap; however before that we were given an excellent action-adventure that stands out for being more adventure based than action oriented. Even the fight scenes seemed to focus on Jackie outwitting his opponents rather than beating them; often times the best the hapless character could manage was to stay alive. This added a certain element of excitement to the series since you knew very rarely tha the character was going ot muscle his way out of a problem.





Xiaolin Showdown: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I remember when this show was touted as being 'anime inspired' before its broadcast, but I actually find it to be a subtle combination of East and West, blending outrageous martial arts action and old school, slapstick humor with a contemporary twist. What you end up with is something familiar, yet different. Of course, the show can't finish a season finale well enough to save its life. This is actually one of those shows that I didn't really appreciate until I watched it in reruns two years later.


 

Big Guy and Rusty the Boy Robot: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



What can be said ? An unfortunate casualty that came in at the tail end of the unspectacular late 90s Saturday Morning line-up; while you weren't watching a lot of crappy shows, you also weren't watching this. With a strong backstory, which even today isn't common among cartoons, Big Guy was pulp (science) fiction with modern sensibilities and was a solid, simplistic series maximized to its full potential save for not being allowed to continue further.





Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I know, I know, it's not the same toon from the 80s; however what the creators lack in crack (and don't get me wrong, I liked the 80s version) consumption is made up for in talent. With a complex and diverse continuity, the 2003 incarnation of TMNT has taken the franchise in a direction that was thankfully delayed (i.e. during the initial 80s cartoon revival that took place a few years ago) for a time where there was a greater demand for quality programming and people were psyched about seeing old favorites with new twists (Transformers, He-man, etc.). Some of the plotlines have been hit or miss, but overall it gets props for taking the product in a variety of different directions and you can feel the enthusiasm, respect that the people working revamping the TMNT for a new generation.




Static Shock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, so this show wasn't comparable to Justice League, Superman, or Batman, but this light-hearted, colorful series was the equivalent of a light snack inbetween meals.




I wish I could mention Men in Black (I just did), but that's '97 sadly, so I won't (even if I just did, again).


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2006)

1. Avatar ( Great )
2. The BoonDocks ( Hilarious )
3. Spongebob Square Pants ( Hilarious )
3. Family Guy ( Funny )
4. Teen Titans ( Nice )

Thats it for me.


----------



## Mugendai-Shi (Jun 22, 2006)

Ed, Edd, & Eddy 

probably my favorite non-anime-but-still-cartoon show


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 22, 2006)

Hat Hair said:
			
		

> Some good choices so far... Okay, I'm ripping Sakura off, but I'm sure she doesn't mind.



ARG!!  SAKURA SMASH FOR RIP OFFS!!!




......lol 



			
				HatHair said:
			
		

> Static Shock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I just remembered about Static while I was reading through this.  It started out pretty lame, but it got better and better.  I thought it was one of the most interesting original superheroes in a long time.

Some more cartoons I remembered that I love:

Robot Boy:
*Spoiler*: __ 



I caught this on Cartoon Network a few weeks ago, and I was fascinated by it.  It was created by a guy who was a storyboarder on PPG, and that's pretty clear through the style of the characters (large eyes, thick outlines, etc.).  It's a pretty neat cartoon overall.  It's about a kid whose idol is a scientist in Japan.  The scientist entrusts his newest invention, Robot Boy, to Tommy to keep him out of the wrong hands, and to help teach Robot Boy how to be a real boy.  It's pretty neat. 



My Life as a Teenage Robot:
*Spoiler*: __ 



I forgot this one too.  I really love it.  I think it's a unique style and an interesting excecution.  But like Kim Possible, my favorite character isn't Jenny, it's Brad and Tuck.  They totally make the show.  In the later seasons when Shelldon becomes less of a stalker and more of an ally, he's pretty cool too (especially with the Silver Shell).

But of course, since it's a Nicktoon, it's gone now. 



Drawn Together:
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think this is the best parody of reality television ever created.  It's hilarious.  Unfortunately, I usually forget to watch it...But the style is excellent.  They managed to cobble together every major cartoon genre successfully.  And make it funny.  Comedy Central is God sometimes.



Invader Zim:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Already mentioned, but God this cartoon is amazing.  I own all of it, plus the Zim DVD house that came with the bonus dvd that has about 10 episodes of episode dialogues recorded before the show was cancelled.  This was what introduced me to Jhonen Vasquez (I now love JtHM and Squee) and I think this cartoon may be one of the best to watch with commentary.  They're hilarious.

But as for the actual cartoon, it's unique in almost every way, and it's funny and...and...Geez...I can't think of words.  It's too cool.  I wish Nick wasn't dumb.  26 episodes isn't enough. 



Chalk Zone:
*Spoiler*: __ 



I meant to include this earlier, but I forgot.  I think Chalk Zone was a really great cartoon.  It's a pretty cool idea, and they made it interesting every episode.  I mean, sure, Chalk Zone was almost destroyed about 20 times, but it was made entirely of chalk!  What else do you expect?   I really liked the little songs they had at the end of the episodes too.




That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 22, 2006)

I like Kim Possible,Jimmy Nuetron,Justice League,and i think thats all...hehehe


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 22, 2006)

Justice League, (the old 1996) Batman, Family Guy, King of the Hill, Simpsons, Oblongs (I want more..), Futurama


----------



## Hyuga Hinata-chan (Jun 22, 2006)

I like Naruto... and I like Foster's"It's hot in Topekaaaa."


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 22, 2006)

Beast Machines: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Right. This was not Transformers. In fact, it was more of the antithesis; however, if taken on its own merits, you find an excellent, mature program from the Mainframe crew. To be frank, I liked this show better than Reboot.




Code Lyoko: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



While terribly slow in doing so, Code Lyoko is building up to an epic storyline, essentially Dungeons and Dragons meets Reboot (though admittedly not in terms of quality). I'm interested in the degree to which this plot will be taken; there have been glimmers of more complex material as compared to its contemporaries and I wouldn't be surprised to be surprised by how this show resolves its key issues.




House of Mouse: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Although it is overplayed, that doesn't change that it was about one of the few things Disney did right, proving that their classic characters could be smart and contemporary. This show basically opened the doors for a full scale revival of the mouse.




Krypto the Superdog: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay... This is a kid's show, but it's a well done kid's show. These are smart people writing smart cartoon for kids; not smart as 'your parents will love it, too', but the material is appropriate for the age level and...  Bathound rocks!


----------



## Kurosaki (Jun 22, 2006)

I like Beyblade and Beyblade G-Revolution, the Ninja Turtles, and also Monster Rancher.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 22, 2006)

simpsons, family guy


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 22, 2006)

Avatar, Family Guy, The Simpsons, and South Park


----------



## Charlie (Jun 22, 2006)

kyou kara maou, naruto, fma, the simpsons, grim and evil, knd,...


----------



## Death (Jun 22, 2006)

Family Guy, Bleach, and Naruto when the fillers end.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2006)

FinalDragon13 said:
			
		

> all cartoons, other than simpsons and family guy - maybe futurama, suck
> 
> anime is awesome.  every time i start watching a cartoon that i think i like, i find out its an anime, or based off anime!  Its pretty weird how that keeps happening, but the ORIGINAL cartoons seem to suck alot.



If you think that many cartoons suck that you haven't even givin any of them a chance.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok, here goes:
X-Men Evolution
old school X-Men
Batman Beyond
Justice League Unlimited
South Park
Spiderman
Hi Hi Puffy Ami Yumi
Men in Black
I'll think of more later.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 23, 2006)

I just thought of another one!

God, the Devil and Bob:

It was cancelled after thirteen episodes (sadly), but holy crap this was an amazing show.  Unfortunately extreme religious spoofs are doomed to failure.

I was only 12 when it came out, but it was so funny.  I remember my dad thought it was funny too.  I think it was even better for my family because we're atheists/agnostics in a _very_ Christian area.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 23, 2006)

^ I know of God, the Devil, and Bob, but I was never interested enough to watch. The controversy was meaningless to me at that time; however it is sad that only FOX seemed to be able to have successful cartoons independent of cable television. The only program I did watch and like (i.e. Clerks, Father of the Pride, Gaem Over, etc.) was Capitol Critters.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Whistles* I actually have quite a few;

-Mission Hill (props to Hat Hair for mentioning it)
-Duckman
-Futurama
-King of the Hill
-Batman Beyond
-Justice League Unlimited
-Avatar: The Last Airbender
-6teen
-X-Men: Evolution
-Invader Zim
-Daria
-Xiaolin Showdown
-Southpark

I'd mention the Simpsons, but its kinda sucked for a long while now....sad but true.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 23, 2006)

Booster Beetle said:
			
		

> -Mission Hill (props to Hat Hair for mentioning it)


Good try, but I said it first. 

But after looking at all the posts, I think I pwn you all in the number of current cartoons I watch.  (Though not all of them are still going.)  Eh.  Go figure.  I want to be a comic book artist, and all forms of sequential art are awesome to me.


----------



## Iruka-kun (Jun 23, 2006)

Naruto
Inuyasha
Samurai Champloo
Fullmetel Alchemist
Neo Genesis Evangelion
Boondocks
Family Guy
Futurama
Mission Hill
Invader Zim
Daria


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jun 24, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Good try, but I said it first.



Opps. *puts on stupid hat* Sorry about that, props to Sakura Kaijuu then.


----------



## TheSandGod (Jun 24, 2006)

Family Guy & Justice League.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 24, 2006)

American cartoons dominate comedy, so I won't get into that.

As for non-comical shows. I like Justice League and Avatar the last airbender mainly.


----------



## Jimmie (Jun 24, 2006)

Some people are mixing up cartoons and anime.

Regarding Futurama:



\o/


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 24, 2006)

Jimmie said:
			
		

> Some people are mixing up cartoons and anime.



Well, not really.  Anime are cartoons.  It's one of those stupid things that I can't remember the name of.  All anime are cartoons, but not all cartoons are anime.

But this isn't really where to get into anime, since we are using cartoons to mean "non-anime animation."


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 24, 2006)

Jimmie said:
			
		

> Some people are mixing up cartoons and anime.



Well, just to keep this from devolving into one of 'those' debates, for the purpose of the thread, I'll let anime count. Looking over some of the posts, the original qualifier ('99-'06) has been ignored anyway, even by the guy who started the thread.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 24, 2006)

Avatar TLA, Simpsons, Family Guy, and Futurama... and probably some more that I don't feel like naming....


----------



## kire (Jun 25, 2006)

i dont really like cartoons today..
if any family guy, king of the hill

i like a lot of amine but i put that in a differnt catagory, so i wont name them.


----------



## d0rk (Jun 27, 2006)

SouthPark~ pwns
The Family Guy
The Simpsons, etc etc


----------



## Seany (Jun 27, 2006)

Courage the Cowardly Dog, Megas XLR, and Spongebob Squarepants.


----------



## shizuru (Jun 29, 2006)

ed edd and eddy... i really like to watch cartoon network shows... but iv sen them all so many times now ?_?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jun 29, 2006)

-Teen Titans
-X-Men: Evolution
-Batman Beyond
-Jackie Chan Adventures
-Ed, Edd, and Eddy

(I didn't include more mature shows like the Simpsons and such...)


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2006)

Family Guy
Simpsons
Futurama
A lot of Adult Swim shows
Avatar: The Last Airbender (its sorta anime though in a way)
Invader Zim

and I know that these have been on before 1999, but I love them so much:
Ren and Stimpy
and Rocko's Modern Life.


----------



## ジェイコブ (Jun 30, 2006)

For animated series from 1999 and on outside Japan, X-Men Evolution, Teen Titans, and Justice League Unlimited are very good. The original Justice League's pretty good as well. That's all I can think of. ^^;;


----------



## kire (Jul 1, 2006)

alright i thought of one more cartoon i can tolerate...lilo and stitch


----------



## Tuan (Jul 1, 2006)

i dont really watch cartoon here are the only one i watch
family guy--
Simpsons--
Futurama--


----------



## warrior1000 (Jul 2, 2006)

leaving anime out!
Justic League unlimited
Family Guy
boondocks
Avatar 
Danny Fanthom
South park
jimmy Neutron
Kim Possible
old Justic League


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 2, 2006)

warrior1000 said:
			
		

> leaving anime out!
> Justic League unlimited
> Family Guy
> boondocks
> ...



Does "old Justice League" mean the _really_ old Justice League, with the Wonder Twins and everything or the one that acted as an introduction to Justice League Unlimited?  I'm just curious. 

And yay for leaving anime out of a not-really-anime part of the forum!


----------



## Jink (Jul 2, 2006)

*Nickelodeon*
Spongebob Squarepants
Fairly Odd Parents
Avatar: The Last Air Bender
Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius

*Cartoon Network*
Camp Lazlo
Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends
My Gym Partners a Monkey
Ed, Edd, and Eddy
Code Named: Kids Next Door
Adult Swim Line Up

*Other Channels*
South Park 
_old_ Simpsons
Family Guy
_some others I probably can't remember now_

I wub my cartoons.


----------



## d0rk (Jul 2, 2006)

Full Metal Panic
Akira
Initial D


----------



## ジェイコブ (Jul 2, 2006)

^This is for 1999 and on (Akira was 1989 if I'm not mistaken (if not that then 1988)), and I'm not sure if anime is included or not. Otherwise everyone would probably have some pretty long lists... ^^;;;


----------



## Sumoni (Jul 2, 2006)

Mmmm........practically anything on adult swim.....power rangers mystic force, the cop one, the dino one...that's right dammit! I still watch power rangers and I love it! Fairly Oddparents, spongebob, Danny phatom, Static Shock(I guess no more). Eh........mostly a lot of cartoon network. I'm addicted. Basically nothing on disney! Those jerks.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 2, 2006)

ジェイコブ said:
			
		

> ^This is for 1999 and on (Akira was 1989 if I'm not mistaken (if not that then 1988)), and I'm not sure if anime is included or not. Otherwise everyone would probably have some pretty long lists... ^^;;;



Ha...ha ha ha ha...

Did you see my list of _just_ cartoons? 

If I put anime in there it would be ungodly amounts of ginormous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2006)

None.

Everything sucks these days. The shows are all childish and un-funny, un-inspired and totally crap.


----------

